# Anxiety Disorders > Social Anxiety Disorder >  >  How would you rate your SA?

## Jason

Explain your situation if you want to!

----------


## CeCe

""'Totally insane (Its really getting on my nerves) ""

----------


## Marleywhite

few symptoms

----------


## SmileyFace

Moderate I suppose. I've improved a lot in controlling it and stepping out of my comfort zone. I like communicating people and such. But there are days where my SA goes through the roof for w/e reason. But I try to take it easy..

----------


## Cam

Somewhere between moderate and insane. I can control it at times, and can't at other times.

----------


## don

Mine is fairly mild most of the time nowadays, but then again I don't go into a lot of situations that I know will set it off. I may be going back to study again soon and that would really set it off - sitting in a classroom or lecture hall is one of the worst things for me. I can still feel very uncomfortable just walking around a mall or sitting eating in a food court. ( it seems to be worse on my own). Other areas are better though.

----------


## Alexis1213

Moderate.. it changes depending on how depressed I am.

----------


## compulsive

Id say SA is moderate, but OCD pushes it to insane/severe.

----------


## Dane

"Moderate", more or less; not that I can "control it if I want", but I don't get super severe attacks any more.

----------


## Eggie Mc fly

Moderate.

----------


## metamorphosis

Recently, 7.5 out of 10, with ten being the highest/worst

----------


## Lost Control Again

> Somewhere between moderate and insane.



+1  ::D:

----------

